# Horribly case of cruelty don't read if your easily shocked.



## Myles (May 23, 2010)

I saw a video today that was the worst thing i've ever seen. I wont post a link to spare you good dog loving people. It was a video of a girl in bosnia i think it was. Who was standing by a river with a bucket of six puppies....she then tossed a puppy in the air with a cheerful "weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!". The puppy hits the water. and these are not six month old puppie they are no more than six week old puppies. No chance of survival. She then continues to toss five more puppies into the river. And you may think thats horrible and what a sick girl(singular) but there was someone behind the camera...We now know her name Facebook and the Youtube of the camera man and if that slipped out i wouldn't know how *harmunikas22* It was so saddening. Please share your thoughts. Hope your all as outraged as i am. We should be seeing this on the news tomorrow a press conference by PETA the next day. I didn't use "smilies" as to not lighten the situation.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

*So sick and evil*

I am sorry to post this, but as you have member's worldwide the face of this evil woman need's to be seen.The video is very upsetting so please be warned.Linz
Sicko throws puppies to death | The Sun |News
R.I.P poor babies


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually posted about that on my blog. There was a video going around but the link I had is already dead. They identified the woman to be a croation and did so via facebook I think?


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I didn't need to watch that ......  !!!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

thats sick! i always complain that i couldnt get a puppie when others are just throwing them away it wasnt fair. bit that is sickaning..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that makes me so beyond PO!!!! I would seriously hunt her down and toss her in with a cement block tied to her feet! Thats sick and wrong and just..... i'm so mad i'm shaking. I dont understand how ANYONE can do something that cruel and heartless!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

what the heck is wrong with people?!?!! I dont understand how this would even be something you would think of doing??? It makes me literally sick to my stomach. I think it's odd that she's wearing a glove on the hand shes throwing them with...I wish I wouldn't have watched that


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

What is wrong with the world that we live in?


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Our local news even showed it, I bet they get a lot of irate
people calling about it.

Those pups were a lot younger than six weeks I think.

Horrible, horrible. And you wonder about her, being so cavalier
about something like that, makes me think it is a common
ocurence...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

HORRIBLE! One of my FB friends posted it. I wanted to cry after seeing it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think those puppies are only days old, maybe less than a day. It looks like she is drownding a litter. Sad. Disgusting. Maybe she was culling a larger litter. Maybe she just wanted to get rid of the pups. So horrible.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

How can anyone be that indifferent?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

selzer said:


> I think those puppies are only days old, maybe less than a day. It looks like she is drownding a litter. Sad. Disgusting. Maybe she was culling a larger litter. Maybe she just wanted to get rid of the pups. So horrible.


 I thought the same selzer. I really hope this isn't a breeder somewhere.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

still makes me want to find her and throw her in a deep river or lake with cement shoes! evil people.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This video made me extremely pissed off.

I cannot believe that someone could do that, she showed no regret.

There is only one word for what she did and that is "evil"

I hope someone finds her and gives her the biggest *** whooping of a lifetime.

She is a monster.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

The depths of human cruelty knows no bounds, depressing.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a Facebook group dedicated to finding and arresting her, located at Find the girl throwing puppies in the river!!!!! | Facebook 

It has a number of updates that claim to identify her. Bosnian police is apparently investigating, and a rescue in the US has offered $2000 for information leading to her arrest.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i joined. i hope they find the rat and the person behind the camera! makes me so angry!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a horrible girl. At least this has caught the interest of 4chan. They'll find her if no one else does.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

At least they were stupid enough to film it and post it for the world. Sadly I think this kind of thing happens more often than we want to imagine.

RIP little ones


----------



## Matetus (Sep 1, 2010)

i can assure that people in the ex yougoslovanian states are not normal,but these kind of things... at least the ones who do that here,are such morons that they can't live with the thing that they haven't filmed it and posted it somewhere,so normally there is justice for this,otherwise it would have passed unnoticed,and think how many other puppies would have shared the same fate 
just a while ago,i think in march there was another incident in sarajevo,a man unleashed his pit bull which was trained for dog fights on a poor little chiuvava,the chiuvava died,and he posted the video on Facebook,the comments of his friends were like: "hahah,look how the chiuvava is getting beaten up"
I thought of the incident,Today chiuavava,tomorrow an innocent kid.I'm sorry for the pit-bull he shouldn't be like that,he is just an innocent who was teached to do that,by an enormously stupid moron that's is his owner.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Michael Bay Puts Out $50,000 Bounty for Puppy-Throwing Girl*








The search for the viral puppy-throwing girl sweeping the web just got nuclear. She pissed off Michael Bay.

Last night, Gawker reported that the director of the 'Transformers' franchise announced on his website's blog he's offering a $50,000 reward for the arrest of the mysterious girl shown throwing defenseless puppies into a river in a YouTube video.

The following was posted, but was later deleted:

"There is a disturbing video going around the news outlets. It'd a video of a blonde woman in a red sweatshirt casually tossing casually tossing squealing puppies into the fast-moving river one by one."
"Michael Bay has informed me that he is offering a $50,000 reward for information leading to the arrest and successful prosecution of the woman in the red sweatshirt and the person who shot this act of cruelty," according to Michael Bay's website.

PETA has also offered a $2,000 reward for the arrest of the anonymous villain in the red sweatshirt.

Police are currently searching for the girl, who is believed to be in Bosnia, but the guys at 4chan, a message board site, quickly jumped into the investigation and already claim they identified the girl. 

Not much later, a purported apology video surfaced, but it has yet to be confirmed. Of course, a simple apology may not be enough for Michael Bay, the man whom Meagan Fox infamously compared to Hitler, before he decides to sick Megatron on her.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

the most disgusting video i've ever seen..

Antonia Miskic | Facebook

PLEASE go report this page. The pictures are.. I can't even describe.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this person is seriously sick


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is HORRIBLE it made me cry. I can't believe someone could do that to a LIVING thing. That is just crazy!! She needs to be caught and put away not just charged!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kaity said:


> the most disgusting video i've ever seen..
> 
> Antonia Miskic | Facebook
> 
> PLEASE go report this page. The pictures are.. I can't even describe.


I reported the page.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

There's something seriously messed up with her and whoever was holding the camera. That's terrible. Those pics are even worse, kids that young do that to innocent animals imagine what they'll do as adults.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I looked at all 34 pictures. 

This person needs to be removed permanently from society. She is a danger. It is some of the most grotesque stuff I have seen. She had a shepherd too. I know. Some of the animals were alive and being tortured. 

There are people on this earth that have no concience. 

There are things that people do that incite me to violence. I would not want to be anywhere near this person because she needs to be skinned alive and then euthanized. 

Sorry for the gore.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

That is the most ****** up thing i have ever seen... Someone needs to kill this bitch!!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Please do not insult my bitches by referring to this monster as one.


----------



## Cebennae (Jul 22, 2010)

I reported the page as well. I think I may go vomit now.
Not only does this creature enjoy torturing animals, she enjoys the shock value of letting people know she's doing it. Doubly sick.


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so stunned that I can't decide if I am going to cry or go vomit.


----------



## Matetus (Sep 1, 2010)

reported it, i hope that she will get a penalty equal to the crime,
i don't know why governments around the world,don't treat animals as equal to humans,yeah they can't say you anything,but they are living beings,so for me,killing an animal,has only sense in 2 cases,
1. self defense
2.if the animals are pests that don't do anything good other than transmitting diseases and eating your food(rodents,bugs etc.)
but killing an innocent puppy,the only thing that they've made wrong is that they got into the wrong hands


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

FWIW, the pictures on the Facebook page are "fan pictures" that other people have uploaded. They're not her animals or her doing these things - they are other sickos just like her!

Seems the page was removed though - good!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Girl Who Threw Puppies in River Found by Bosnian Police, Say Reports - Crimesider - CBS News

Thankfully they found the girl responsible.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

i hope she doesnt get away with this because she is a minor....


----------



## Feezy24 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is disgusting. In order to stop animal creulty like this spay/nueter your pets please.


----------

